
Another US Voter Database Leak - r721
https://mackeeper.com/blog/post/239-another-us-voter-database-leak
======
miles
MacKeeper.com?

Here's what MacKeeper is — and why you should avoid it
[http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-mackeeper-and-
should-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/what-is-mackeeper-and-should-you-
avoid-it-2015-12)

MacKeeper Leaks 13 Million Mac Owners' Data, Leaves Passwords Open To Easy
Cracking
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/12/14/mackee...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/12/14/mackeeper-13-million-
apple-mac-data-leak-passwords/)

MacKeeper to pay out $2M in proposed class action settlement
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/08/10/mackeeper-to-
pay-o...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/08/10/mackeeper-to-pay-
out-2m-in-proposed-class-action-settlement)

What 'MacKeeper' is and why you should avoid it [http://www.imore.com/avoid-
mackeeper](http://www.imore.com/avoid-mackeeper)

Do not install MacKeeper
[https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3691](https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3691)

~~~
vonklaus
I did a double take when I saw the url.

~~~
sjburt
Even weirder, the article claims to have been written by Chris Vickery, who
discovered MacKeeper's unprotected user database(!). Did they hire him?

~~~
vonklaus
i have never heard of vickery, however his contact information lists a
kromtech email address. Kromtech has an _our products_ section which lists
mackeeper, trackmymac and memorykeeper.

[https://kromtech.com](https://kromtech.com)

------
adamnemecek
Wait Mackeeper is a legitimate company?

~~~
Fomite
I am just as surprised as you are. I had skipped the link assuming it was some
very optimistic phishing ploy until I saw your comment.

------
Spooky23
This data is generally public, right?

Unless it's a dataset that is linked to other metadata, I don't get the big
deal here. In my state, I'm pretty sure you just walk in and can see the voter
rolls without even a FOIA request.

~~~
bsilvereagle
In some states (but not necessarily all counties in the state) you can search
voter rolls online. With a last name you get someone's address, which
elections they've voted in, and what party they registered as in the primary.
It's been a while since I've checked, but a phone number may also be
available.

~~~
Spooky23
Totally get that. Candidates and parties have much more data. They link people
to all sorts of datasets. DMV, public employee rosters, union membership, etc.

If a good political operation needs to engage with a bunch of gay teachers
with household incomes >$100k who drive trucks and own a home, they can ID
those people.

------
eli
Basic voter file data is available from many states directly under FOIA,
sometimes for free. It's public records. If there are secrets that shouldn't
be disclosed in these records, the bad guys already have them.

------
peterkshultz
Didn't click the link because it's from MacKeeper. It's safe to read, right?

~~~
MetricMike
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:XGoq5F...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:XGoq5Fom9McJ:https://mackeeper.com/blog/post/239-another-
us-voter-database-leak+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) google cached

~~~
peterkshultz
Much appreciated. I'm surprised the submission hasn't gotten flagged given the
notorious reputation of MacKeeper.

